# Other guitar forums?!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you been on other guitar forums besides this one? 

Were they at least enjoyable or did you leave them in the dust? I found that Ultimate guitar was horrible. Unless you are a guitar genius or pretend to be you get ignored! I just left an International guitar forum because some people tried to be someone their not! Talking in double speak bullshit to sound superior and intelligent. You know how some doctors talk down to you. Ya, just like that. I had to put people on my ignore list because they were just so full of themselves. I don't need grief like that on the internet. I deal with crap from people on a daily basis! 

I personally tried another guitar forum and I don't know what the hell I did but I was put into a defensive mode a way too many times. Some people were downright mean and cruel. It bothered me at first but hey, it's the internet not real life! 

Some people are just down right nasty(abusive), narcissistic or just out to lunch. I have my faults too! I never professed to be an angel but I don't think I am better than anyone else. We all put our pants on 1 leg at a time!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Some of the folks on here frequent other forums but I've found the same thing as you when I've checked them out. At least here, I feel like I'm around somewhat like minded people. Yeah, things can get pretty heated sometimes, especially in the Political Forum but it's more like arguing with family - you know everybody has an opinion and sometimes it's a pretty strong one but in the end, it's all good. Bullshit and trolling is generally called out and there is an element of trust, especially when buying, selling and trading. It is a pretty rare music forum that way.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I used to frequent Harmony on a regular basis. It has gone downhill in a big way but was never as friendly as GC. Here, you can find anything that other forums have and people are just plain nicer to one another here than any other forum I have been on.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

try jazzguitar.be -lots of Europeans on the forum and mostly polite.

unofficialmartinguitarforum is also a good one


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I shop here and TGP. I check in on the Ernie Ball forum once in a while (you have to be active to sell your gear there). That is probably the most boring guitar forum on the planet.

I also stay here, because every one values my opinion. I do a lot of the teaching on this forum, since I have an extensive background in playing, building, instructing, and collecting. ex. if I buy a pedal and review it, everyone buys the pedal. If I mention a specific relatively unknown upcoming guitarist, he usually becomes the next-big-thing. I just have a knack for it, I guess.

I can be testy at times, but it's because I occasionally have to prove some of the forumites wrong when I don't have the time (I'm a very successful at my day job). It can be a bit aggravating. 

I do try my best not to be nasty, because every one here is so nice (and only marginally misinformed).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

What he said. It's a great chat spot. Am I the best guitarist? No.
Do I love gear? Yes.
The trading & selling here is well done & professional.
The people(whom I have met at Gearfests & jams) are....everyday folk.

I used to read the Harmony Central, but not much anymore.
For a good laugh, I listen to the Wampler Pedal podcast. Those boys are silly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I frequent TGP but stay away from most of the discussions about specifics on guitars/effects/amps - I do enjoy listening to the originals that are posted. Also - since I own an old Kramer - I do post up a little bit in the Kramer forums - good crowd there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I also stay here, because every one values my opinion. I do a lot of the teaching on this forum, since I have an extensive background in playing, building, instructing, and collecting. ex. if I buy a pedal and review it, everyone buys the pedal. If I mention a specific relatively unknown upcoming guitarist, he usually becomes the next-big-thing. I just have a knack for it, I guess.


@adcandour....What were you smokin' at 6:58 AM?

Lola ...As previously mentioned, the the jazz guitar forum out of Belgium is an interesting and polite (for the most part) forum. It is a bit more difficult to get involved in if you do not play jazz or have any real interest in jazz as a genre (IMHO). However, the jazz "crowd" seems to be just as crazy about gear as everyone else...LOL 

I also participated in the Seymour Duncan forum many years ago (before discovering the GuitarsCanada forum). It was an enjoyable forum at that time.

Belatedly (my apologies), I want to welcome you to the forum and hope that you enjoy being here and post often.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I spend most of my time here. I check in on TGP and TDPRI on a regular basis, but I say less there than here (which is often very little).


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

As a relative newb to this forum I would agree it is friendly & informative. Could be because it's Canadian eh?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What does the acronym TGP and TDPRI stand for? I guess I could of googled them but I am just ready to start getting ready for work! 

I am still on Justin Sandercoe's, Justinguitar forum and while it can be interesting at times there are a few pompous jerks on it. I don't frequent it like I used to! 


One of your members Chito was on the "other" forum with me and saw how I was getting treated and suggested I come here. Besides there's more of a chance that I could possibly hook up with someone from here to jam with as opposed to someone from the UK ! Ain't never going to happen!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been to several other sites but this is the only one that felt good. (to me)

I don't think you'll find a better/nicer group of people than you will here.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

the gear page http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php which is probably the largest and definitely the most influential gear forum. Telecaster Discussion Page Reissue http://www.tdpri.com/forum/index.php which is also huge and very active.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to GC. This is the only Guitar Forum I frequent. Very nice and informative members here. I have checked out some American Forums but found them not to my taste. Too much Rah Rah for the USA and too much love for handguns. I don't need the aggravation.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like TGP and I like it here. I usually turn to TGP to shop when I can't find it here, when the dollar isn't terrible of course, and to ask gear questions when people on here don't have much to say about my post. It just goes with the membership numbers, both sites have good uses for me.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not really active but frequently lurk on the AGF forum (Agile Guitars Forum). They generally seem like a bunch of good blokes with a few wingnuts added for colour. I do rip off the occasional thread topic there from time to time when there's something that I think would be of interest here.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya know, Lola, I was going to warn you about adcandour in my first post but I really didn't think it would be necessary. Yes, he is a guitar god. And yes, he is wise and patient with our childish thirst for his vast ocean of knowledge.

But beware. He IS the devil incarnate. His fiery pit of depraved shredding may seem warm and inviting but, rest assured, he is pure evil! :slash:

EDIT: Oh, yes, and did I mention he is pure evil?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Like others, I visit TGP and TDPRI, but the love of guns (less so on TDPRI where I think gun talk is banned) and the USA #1 bs becomes tiring fast. 

I used to enjoy the Music Radar forums which were in the UK, but they got hacked at some stage, and if they ever reopened they did so on a UK only basis blocking most of the rest of the world (this is only a theory - they may actually never have reopened). A shame really as they were as enjoyable as here but with a larger more active group of members.

In the end, I guess here is home now days. 

Neil

PS: Wot bluzfish sed, although adcandour claims it's his wife who is the crazy one.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Option1 said:


> Like others, I visit TGP and TDPRI, but the love of guns (less so on TDPRI where I think gun talk is banned) and the USA #1 bs becomes tiring fast.
> 
> I used to enjoy the Music Radar forums which were in the UK, but they got hacked at some stage, and if they ever reopened they did so on a UK only basis blocking most of the rest of the world (this is only a theory - they may actually never have reopened). A shame really as they were as enjoyable as here but with a larger more active group of members.
> 
> ...


If you stay out of the pub on tgp (off topic section) you don't encounter (actually, I can think of 1 case where some equivalency was made recently, so it's not a perfect 0) the guns conversations. Even in the pub, only a couple threads a month pop up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the Pub they have, a snapshot of a culture at times. Again, the sheer numbers in membership produces tons of topics be it good or bad but you can have that happen with anything or anywhere so discretion should still be up to the user. Sometimes it's like a news feed that isn't CNN or Fox and sometimes it's exactly that and people go at it, makes for a fun read at times.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Like a few others I spend some time on the Tele Forum TDPRI. I also frequently visit Gretsch Talk, and I find most of the members there are very friendly.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the only forum on the interweb where I've lasted more than a few months. 

Most guitar forums I've tried are just way too busy with way too many "experts" who really don't have a clue and who get bent way out of shape over inconsequential differences of opinion - whereas this forum seems to be populated mostly by adults.

Edit: This forum is also very well moderated - spam and flame wars disappear pretty quickly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Edit: This forum is also very well moderated - spam and flame wars disappear pretty quickly.


Ditto.

Also I have given up on forums where a few people have an agenda and that agenda kind of takes over the forum and ruins it.
This forum isn't liek that--and there are a couple of others I frequent and a couple of others I go to every now & then.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Only in the US of A where they think there shit don't stink! The conversations about guns and the right to carry a firearm made me sick! I hate guns. All this talk about the gun advocates like Ted Nugent! What a friggin' wack job. I still like some of his music though but he's a certified idiot!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bw66 said:


> _* this forum seems to be populated mostly by adults.*_
> .


BW66, if you keep speaking about me like that, I'm leaving!:smile-new:

I also am a member of TGP but havn't visited there for a long time.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bw66 said:


> - whereas this forum seems to be populated mostly by adults.
> .


Where did all the young members go? I can remember years ago that we had several teen members but they have slowly disappeared. They were all very respectful and well behaved. I suppose many of them have grown up and are working or at College or University with "lives" of their own that do not permit or allow the time to frequent forums. I miss the fresh perspective of young members.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Where did all the young members go? I can remember years ago that we had several teen members but they have slowly disappeared. They were all very respectful and well behaved. I suppose many of them have grown up and are working or at College or University with "lives" of their own that do not permit or allow the time to frequent forums. I miss the fresh perspective of young members.


For what it's worth, I wasn't referring to "adults" in the chronological sense... I play hockey in an old-timers league and I know all too well that one can be "old" without being an "adult".

But, yes, it seems every so often there is an influx of younger members and I too enjoy their contributions.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I've been a member at many forums over the years... Marshall, Randall, Mesa, Grailtone, TGP, EBMM, and some I cannot remember the name of. Harmony, Ultimate, TGP and EBMM seem to be the worst to me. People with agendas that are negative consume the forum like a cancer. Many aggressive self proclaimed gods... lol. Too much bullshit 

I do use TGP from time to time for info. The Marshall page can be a good place, Seymour Duncan can be good, and Grailtone is a great spot as well. I do like it here the most as for the most part people are friendly... however there are packs of wolves here at times as well. As I whitnessed personally one time when I asked for a username change. I was in a band at the time and wanted to change my username to something related to that. Due to and issue by the administrator it looked as tho I was using two usernames... I was not. I will tell ya tho the swarm moved in fast and was very judgmental.
Protecting their forum from a troll... maybe. I eventually got the noose from around my neck by simply telling everyone my "real" information and thankfully enough people know me from the Calgary area. The administrator did post that it was an internal issue. 

Other than that lil incident life's been good... lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

khingpynn said:


> I've been a member at many forums over the years... Marshall, Randall, Mesa, Grailtone, TGP, EBMM, and some I cannot remember the name of. Harmony, Ultimate, TGP and EBMM seem to be the worst to me. People with agendas that are negative consume the forum like a cancer. Many aggressive self proclaimed gods... lol. Too much bullshit
> 
> I do use TGP from time to time for info. The Marshall page can be a good place, Seymour Duncan can be good, and Grailtone is a great spot as well. I do like it here the most as for the most part people are friendly... however there are packs of wolves here at times as well. As I whitnessed personally one time when I asked for a username change. I was in a band at the time and wanted to change my username to something related to that. Due to and issue by the administrator it looked as tho I was using two usernames... I was not. I will tell ya tho the swarm moved in fast and was very judgmental.
> Protecting their forum from a troll... maybe. I eventually got the noose from around my neck by simply telling everyone my "real" information and thankfully enough people know me from the Calgary area. The administrator did post that it was an internal issue.
> ...


Did you get your username changed?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

keto said:


> If you stay out of the pub on tgp (off topic section) you don't encounter (actually, I can think of 1 case where some equivalency was made recently, so it's not a perfect 0) the guns conversations. Even in the pub, only a couple threads a month pop up.


True that, and I was probably protesting too much because there are a couple of TGP threads that I thoroughly enjoy (funny pics one in particular).

Neil


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Option1 said:


> True that, and I was probably protesting too much because there are a couple of TGP threads that I thoroughly enjoy (funny pics one in particular).
> 
> Neil


Thanks for saying so, sir. Yeah, the funny pics and the animated (.gifs) threads are constant go-tos for me.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm like a lot of people here and have been on other forums,TGP, Strat forums but buy and sell here only. No bad experiences so far. Enjoy the funny stuff that goes on and like to see whats happening out there. It feels more like "family" .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The diystompbox forum and the music electronics forum may not sound like guitar forums, but having been on both for probably 15 years or more, I can safely say they are about 90-95% guitar-related. And both have plenty of major experts dropping in on a regular basis.

More importantly, a VERY helpful and cooperative culture in both places.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a member of UG and Gretsch talk, but I don't really participate in either. UG seems to me like it's populated by mostly pretentious know it alls who seem to be very very young, I stuck it out there for about a year, but now i just read the news there and use it to look up tabs.

The Gretsch page I just never really got into. I stopped visiting after I sold my Gretsch go figure...

This forum is the friendliest one I have encountered by far. The relatively low membership numbers breed familiarity and make it easier to establish credibility and build online friendships.


----------

